# search links



## walking dude (Feb 21, 2008)

why is it, a search link doesn't even last a day, mods?


----------



## packplantpath (Feb 21, 2008)

I suspect it's a database space issue.  If you look, there is typically a search ID, that can be called.  They just keep the ID for a short period of time to keep from having a huge database of previous searches.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 21, 2008)

but i thought Jeff said summin bout getting more database space?


----------

